# caught this



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

in Halls Bayou


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats a hog!!!!!!!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

That would put some Pooh Butter in my pants.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow!!! Great fish, HookNCook! That's a pig and half!!!


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

here's one more


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Caught this one*

Nice fish hookncook I caught this way up Chocolate bayou


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Now thats alot of Fish Taco's. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

On a Rod & Reel or did you go noodling(sp?). Just joking. Those are two nice fat cats.


----------



## anyworms (Dec 28, 2006)

That is one big cat. Nice job!! I did not know they got that big over in halls.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> On a Rod & Reel or did you go noodling(sp?). Just joking. Those are two nice fat cats.


That was my question... :biggrin:


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

trout line, live mullet, bigger the better


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

good catches on some big kittys


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

What bait and where is Halls Bayou? I have fished Conroe,Livingston,Gibbons Creek and Toledo Bend and the biggest I have ever caught was a 5 pounder.I just don't do something right.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry just saw the answer.


----------

